# HDMI Matrix Switch Recommendations?



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

I've got my HR21's in an equipment closet and 22 Ga HDMI cables going out to 3 TV's. Everything works great but now I'd like to add an HTPC and Blu Ray player into the mix. Currently I'm manually swapping HDMI feeds when I use the Blu Ray or HTPC but that is getting old. I'm looking for a good HDMI 4x4 switch. I don't necessarily need CAT5/6 compatibility although I have CAT6 already run to all locations in case I want to go that route in the future.

I tried the Monoprice 4x4 HDMI Matrix which is rather inexpensive but it yielded purple tinged video without sound from the HR21's. They replaced the switch but still no go.

Does anyone have any recommendations on a switch to get? I'm thinking about the Gefen fast switching Matrix shown here: http://www.markertek.com/Routers-Sw...nc/GTB-HDFST-444-WHITE.xhtml?GTB-HDFST-444-WE


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I will say Gefen is known for quality products. Also it's odd that the monoprice switch would affect the PQ that much...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had good luck with Kramer Tools stuff, but for the cost of their 4x4 HDMI matrix you might as well just buy a second TV. Would probably be good if you could find a used one...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I moved this to the HD receiver thread.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I uses an Octava 4x1 HDMI/Toslink switch. It's a expensive but there are cheaper switches that do the same thing and are just as good (monoprice is a good place to start). 

I have three DirecTV receivers and a Blu-Ray player connected as inputs and I have one HDMI cable to my TV and one Toslink to my A/V receiver. 

When I select an activity on my remote (MX-810) it turns everything on and sets the switch to the right input and I never have to change the inputs on the A/V receiver or TV.

I find this is the best option for me and with the universal remote the operation is completely transparent to my family.

My 3.34¢ FWIW. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm currently using a Binary 4x4 Matrix switch which I purchased from a local A/V dealer. Works great - no problems when switching from one input to the next (HDMI doesn't drop out like some switches when 2 TV's share the same source). Interfaced easily with my universal remote, making it seamless to use. Unfortunately, Snap AV does not sell to consumers only dealers. So you'll have to reach out to your local A/V dealer or try ebay. Here the link for more info.

http://www.snapav.com/snapav/DetailView.aspx?itemCode=B-210-HDMATRIX-4x4


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Plasman said:


> I've got my HR21's in an equipment closet and 22 Ga HDMI cables going out to 3 TV's. Everything works great but now I'd like to add an HTPC and Blu Ray player into the mix. Currently I'm manually swapping HDMI feeds when I use the Blu Ray or HTPC but that is getting old. I'm looking for a good HDMI 4x4 switch. I don't necessarily need CAT5/6 compatibility although I have CAT6 already run to all locations in case I want to go that route in the future.
> 
> I tried the Monoprice 4x4 HDMI Matrix which is rather inexpensive but it yielded purple tinged video without sound from the HR21's. They replaced the switch but still no go.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a switch to get? I'm thinking about the Gefen fast switching Matrix shown here: http://www.markertek.com/Routers-Sw...nc/GTB-HDFST-444-WHITE.xhtml?GTB-HDFST-444-WE


I also had problems with the 4x4 HDMI Matrix and replaced it with a Monoprice 4x1 switch and a 4922 HDMI Splitter. I currently have 3 TVs connected with 30, 50 and 60 foot HDMI cables. The inputs are 2 HR21-700s and an HR10-250. Everything works great and the picture is perfect. I control the switch with a radio shack IR repeater using a universal remote.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Haven't used it, but Parts Express has this one on sale right now. 4 inputs with 2 outputs and HDMI extender built in. IR controlled. Going for $85 through the end of April.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-595&FTR=180-595


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RBTO said:


> Haven't used it, but Parts Express has this one on sale right now. 4 inputs with 2 outputs and HDMI extender built in. IR controlled. Going for $85 through the end of April.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-595&FTR=180-595


That's a decent price. Much cheaper than my Octava would have been.

Mike


----------



## rob5819 (May 26, 2007)

Plasman said:


> I tried the Monoprice 4x4 HDMI Matrix which is rather inexpensive but it yielded purple tinged video without sound from the HR21's. They replaced the switch but still no go.


Sorry about your bad luck with the monoprice switch. I have one with an HR20, HR21, HR24, and PS3 as inputs. I use a couple different hdmi-over-cat5 solutions at the outputs and have had no problems at all. I know this doesn't help you, but figured I would post if other people want to give it a try.


----------



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the Monoprice 4X2 Matrix switch with an HR20, PS3 and PC. Picture quality is perfect. If you've had two bad switches, maybe a second glance at the rest of your signal path is in order.


----------



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

I have used Binary 4x4 Matrix switch on a few projects. I'm a Snap AV re-seller if you need help getting one.

I have had problems with Gefan and HDCP errors when more than one TV is viewed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Kevin F said:


> I will say Gefen is known for quality products. Also it's odd that the monoprice switch would affect the PQ that much...


Screwed up two perfectly good 20-700s with a Monoprice HDMI switch. Then when I called them I was told that they weren't compatible with D* HRs. Found out you need a powered HDMI switch if you're using HRs.

That price is kinda outrageous for an HDMI switch, by the way. You should be able to get a good one for a bit over a $100.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Screwed up two perfectly good 20-700s with a Monoprice HDMI switch. Then when I called them I was told that they weren't compatible with D* HRs. Found out you need a powered HDMI switch if you're using HRs.
> 
> That price is kinda outrageous for an HDMI switch, by the way. You should be able to get a good one for a bit over a $100.
> 
> Rich


I'm using a powered 5x1 Monoprice switch with IR remote on HR20-700, HR21-100, and two Blu Ray players with no problems whatsoever. I've been using this switch for at least two years.

I just ordered a powered HDMI splitter from them and a 30' HDMI cable, so I can replace a 30' component cable running to the basement. I'm not sure which HR I'm going to put the splitter on, the HR20-700 or the HR21-100. Since the 700 has an eSATA on it, and I won't be watching any recordings in the basement, I think I'll put the splitter on the HR21-100 for news watching in the basement.

I'll report back on how well this combo works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> I'm using a powered 5x1 Monoprice switch with IR remote on HR20-700, HR21-100, and two Blu Ray players with no problems whatsoever. I've been using this switch for at least two years.
> 
> I just ordered a powered HDMI splitter from them and a 30' HDMI cable, so I can replace a 30' component cable running to the basement. I'm not sure which HR I'm going to put the splitter on, the HR20-700 or the HR21-100. Since the 700 has an eSATA on it, and I won't be watching any recordings in the basement, I think I'll put the splitter on the HR21-100 for news watching in the basement.
> 
> I'll report back on how well this combo works.


Mine wasn't powered. I'm pretty sure that was the problem. I bought a new AV receiver that does it's own HDMI switching and that solved the problem.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Mine wasn't powered. I'm pretty sure that was the problem. I bought a new AV receiver that does it's own HDMI switching and that solved the problem.
> 
> Rich


My Onkyo has two HDMI inputs, and I just run the 5x1 into one of them. That gives me 6 HDMI inputs, and I'm only using one of the three hdmi inputs on the HDTV. (my old hdtv had only one hdmi input, hence the switch.

Interestingly, the new TV has only one Component input, and it is strangely shared as a composite video input. I've not figured out how to actually use it in that configuration, however. My first attempt at using a component switch (with composite capabilities as well) failed miserably.

I'll be very interested to see how well the hdmi splitter (powered) works. The long component cables are barreled in two places and are quite large/heavy. I want to get rid of them. They are great cables, but way too bulky for the minor purpose they are dedicated to. (At 30', I also notice some dimming of the picture with component, and I think the HDMI cable will eliminate that issue, while hopefully not introducing any new ones.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> I'm using a powered 5x1 Monoprice switch with IR remote on HR20-700, HR21-100, and two Blu Ray players with no problems whatsoever. I've been using this switch for at least two years.
> 
> I just ordered a powered HDMI splitter from them and a 30' HDMI cable, so I can replace a 30' component cable running to the basement. I'm not sure which HR I'm going to put the splitter on, the HR20-700 or the HR21-100. Since the 700 has an eSATA on it, and I won't be watching any recordings in the basement, I think I'll put the splitter on the HR21-100 for news watching in the basement.
> 
> I'll report back on how well this combo works.


The powered HDMI Splitter (3D certified): PID 7522

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2

The 30' HDMI cable: PID: 3963

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024005&p_id=3963&seq=1&format=2

(PID = Product ID)

The HDMI Splitter works perfectly, although it takes about 3-5 seconds longer to handshake than without the splitter. I'm using it on an HR21-100, feeding my 60" Sammy (6' cable), and a 26" Sanyo (basement 30' cable). I have tested this setup with both TVs on, and with either off, and all is well.

I have not tested the new spiltter at 1080p, but I expect it to work fine...although, I have no idea what will happen if both the Sammy (1080p) and the Sanyo (720p) are connected to my HR20-700 when it is outputting 1080p material. I'm guessing it won't work, as there are going to be two return handshaking signals, one saying 1080p is fine, and the other saying this TV doesn't support 1080p. (either that, or the splitter will lie, and say the connected devices both support 1080p, when in fact, they don't. I just haven't had time to test things yet. If the 720p TV is turned off, I expect 1080p to the Sammy will be fine. *I just confirmed that with the 720p TV off, the Sammy continues to support 1080p/24 just fine*

The powered HDMI splitter is about $50, and the cable is $21. So far I got exactly what I wanted, replacing a long component cable run, as well the bulky 5 connections on the back of the DVR with a simple HDMI cable.

As a side note, I feed a set of 900 mHz wireless headphones from 6 different devices: HR20-700, HR21-100, Blue-Ray player, HD Player, Ipod Touch, etc. I had been using a cheap manual component switch from Wally World, stacked with an old 3 port audio switch I had laying around the basement. The cheap switch has lousy contacts, and on two different models, I kept getting intermittent audio in the left channel.

I replaced the Wally World switch with this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011007&p_id=3027&seq=1&format=2

and for the same money I got a remotely controlled switch. No more channel dropping! It should be noted, I'm only using these switches for audio, so I can listen outdoors with the wireless headphones.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hasan said:


> ...I replaced the Wally World switch with this:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011007&p_id=3027&seq=1&format=2....


I have one of those; it works flawlessly. Have you been able to determine exactly where the IR receiver is on that box? I'm trying to add it to my IR repeater without a lot of luck.

BTW, monoprice has 4x2 HDMI switchers that support 12 bit, 3D, and 1080p24 for much less than $100. This one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=6415&seq=1&format=2

is $74.50.

What worries me about HDMI switchers is whether they support the 1-255 or 16-235 luminance quantization scheme, or both, or if they will have trouble being compatible with all equipment because of this. I assume it is not an issue and that whatever scheme is on the input side will output transparently, but there really is no way to know.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

TomCat said:


> I have one of those; it works flawlessly. Have you been able to determine exactly where the IR receiver is on that box? I'm trying to add it to my IR repeater without a lot of luck.
> 
> BTW, monoprice has 4x2 HDMI switchers that support 12 bit, 3D, and 1080p24 for much less than $100. This one:
> 
> ...


I bought a swicher from Amazon with 3 imputs and a output,and a remote. I believe I payed under 20$ and it those t trick, no need for expencive units most of them are good and do the job.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got the HDX-501 HDMI Switch from Monoprice and it works Great and the PQ is Excellent so I don't know why you have problems but mine is working as advertised.

This is what I bought..... http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5081&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TomCat said:


> I have one of those; it works flawlessly. Have you been able to determine exactly where the IR receiver is on that box? I'm trying to add it to my IR repeater without a lot of luck.


You aren't kidding, it is hard to find! I did a lot of playing around by selectively blocking the front panel. The IR receiver is really, really sensitive! (either that or the transmitter is capable of giving sunburns.

From my selective blocking, it appears that the IR receiver is just to the right of the 2nd input LED (it might be exactly between the 2nd and 3rd LED, but I can't be that precise. That's more of a cosmetic guess. The one thing that's clear is it is to the right of the 2nd input LED and to the left of the 3rd.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

The problem with the Geffen switches is that they're so flippin' expensive...

I bought the Monoprice 8x1 powered switch and it works perfectly. I run my components to the switch and then the HDMI out through my JVC receiver to the TV. Works great.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4067&seq=1&format=2

http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receiver...-32106061.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody;2r


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hasan said:


> You aren't kidding, it is hard to find! I did a lot of playing around by selectively blocking the front panel. The IR receiver is really, really sensitive! (either that or the transmitter is capable of giving sunburns.
> 
> From my selective blocking, it appears that the IR receiver is just to the right of the 2nd input LED (it might be exactly between the 2nd and 3rd LED, but I can't be that precise. That's more of a cosmetic guess. The one thing that's clear is it is to the right of the 2nd input LED and to the left of the 3rd.


Thanks, I will try that. I had been mostly concentrating on the extreme edges.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

marquitos2 said:


> I bought a swicher from Amazon with 3 imputs and a output,and a remote. I believe I payed under 20$ and it those t trick, no need for expencive units most of them are good and do the job.


Well, for the purposes of the OP, we are both wrong. He is looking for a 4x4, and my link was to a 4X2. My apologies to the OP.

He also is not looking for a simple 2x1 or 4x1 in the $20 range. But I still think my considerations regarding what newer flavors of HDMI and what formats it passes are worth checking. A $20 switch is $20 down a rat hole if you need 1080p or 3D and that switch won't pass it.


----------



## Truckasauras (Apr 17, 2015)

Shawnn said:


> I have used Binary 4x4 Matrix switch on a few projects. I'm a Snap AV re-seller if you need help getting one.
> 
> I have had problems with Gefan and HDCP errors when more than one TV is viewed.


G'Day Shawnn,

I am after a Binary 4x4 matrix with the receivers. Do you still deal in refurbished ones? And, do you ship to Australia?

Cheers,


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Truckasauras said:


> G'Day Shawnn,
> 
> I am after a Binary 4x4 matrix with the receivers. Do you still deal in refurbished ones? And, do you ship to Australia?
> 
> Cheers,


He hasn't logged on since Arpil 2012, so I doubt you are going to get any response from him here.


----------

